# Aroma



## smithfreya (Nov 18, 2011)

Where can I buy aroma with good quality and lower price? Thanks!


----------



## hs2011 (Nov 20, 2011)

You mean aroma therapy oils for baths and massages?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

A mall! Jw


----------



## smithfreya (Nov 18, 2011)

*Massage Oil*

Yes, massage oil with reasonable price..thanks!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

smithfreya said:


> Yes, massage oil with reasonable price..thanks!


bed bath and beyond, festival walk, Kowloon tong


----------

